# Do Tantalum Caps contain any PMG's



## cytek (Sep 28, 2009)

Anywhere from the smallest on RAM chips to larger ones on motherboards an pc cards.
thanks

Cytek


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 28, 2009)

they contain small amount of pd. i think about 1-2% of weight. there is thread about them here on forum with some data about yields and process.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1577&p=13333&hilit=tantalum#p13333


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 29, 2009)

Partnor, you are thinking about the monolithic capacitors.
The tantalum capacitors contains tantalum but no precious metals.

/Göran


----------



## dorki22 (Sep 29, 2009)

g_axelsson said:


> Partnor, you are thinking about the monolithic capacitors.
> The tantalum capacitors contains tantalum but no precious metals.
> 
> /Göran



Goran, I think silver is also present in most of Ta caps.

Simon


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 29, 2009)

g_axelsson said:


> Partnor, you are thinking about the monolithic capacitors.
> The tantalum capacitors contains tantalum but no precious metals.
> 
> /Göran



thanks Goran mea culpa... I was indeed talking about monolithic.


----------



## golddie (Dec 18, 2009)

I have gone on google images to get a better understanding of how to identify these caps
I cant tell them apart


capacitors
tantalum capacitor
Radial Electrolytic Capacitors
Electrolytic Capacitors
Block-capacitors
P-3's (Lazersteve)
Ceramic Capacitors
Monolithic Caps (Lazersteve)
tanalum capacitors (Junkmen Jim)Silver


----------



## qst42know (Dec 18, 2009)

Surface mount capacitors.

http://www.scienceprog.com/wp-content/uploads/2006i/SMD_SMT/SMD_capacitors.jpg

1,2 5,6,7,8.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, all 1 to 9 are surface mount capacitors. 

1. is probably a monolithic (ceramic) capacitor
2. is a tantalum capacitor
3. is something I haven't seen before
4. is an electrolytic capacitor viewed from the bottom
5-8. is monolithic (ceramic) capacitors
9. is a variable capacitor

To examine different types of capacitors, just visit one of the sellers on the net, for example Farnell, http://export.farnell.com/capacitors.

/Göran


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 19, 2009)

5 and 8 could possibly be SMD resistors on their backs, what do the other sides of 5 and 8 look like?

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry Steve, this is not my image. This was a web photo based on the question, which caps may contain PMs. The variable caps may well be plated with PMs.


----------

